# Keep getting charged for electric service at my old house



## debodun (Mar 12, 2022)

It isn't anywhere near what I paid normally, but the last 2 months I get a bill for less than $15 on my old account. I finally called them on Friday. I don't know why I bother since I never understand explanations. What I _HEARD_ was that it was a RESIDUAL charge. When I asked when these charges would stop, they had no answer.


----------



## Lee (Mar 12, 2022)

Deb, I have missed your posts since I've been away. Do you still own the house or did you sell it?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2022)

It was sold on January 11th.

I just went to the power company's web site and signed in. It's still showing 2 accounts.


----------



## Jules (Mar 12, 2022)

If you don’t own the house, you shouldn’t be paying anything.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> When I asked when these charges would stop, they had no answer.



That is the part I would insist they give me a specific answer to.

There might possibly be a plausible explanation for _residual charges,_
( such as billing or pay cycles, timing of disconnect or of the move-out notification, dates when they confirm amounts used, or other close-out of account policies they have)

But, there should be a definite end date, to any of those that could apply to you.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> It isn't anywhere near what I paid normally, but the last 2 months I get a bill for less than $15 on my old account. I finally called them on Friday. I don't know why I bother since I never understand explanations. What I _HEARD_ was that it was a RESIDUAL charge. When I asked when these charges would stop, they had no answer.


Cancel your old account!


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 12, 2022)

Did you ever actually cancel the service to your old house?


----------



## Knight (Mar 12, 2022)

Might want to try an email for written proof of contact to resolve billing issue. Ask for verification that you closed/cancelled the old account.

https://mechanicville-stillwater-ida.org/contact-us/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 12, 2022)

Knight said:


> Might want to try an email for written proof of contact to resolve billing issue. Ask for verification that you closed/cancelled the old account.
> 
> https://mechanicville-stillwater-ida.org/contact-us/


Very good advice Knight.


----------



## Jules (Mar 12, 2022)

Call again and demand to speak to a supervisor.  

Also, as suggested if nothing is clear, put it in writing.


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Did you ever actually cancel the service to your old house?


I thought I did after speaking to a power company agent on the phone shortly after I moved.

I called them again and asked why my old account was still listed under my name on their Web site. They said it takes about 6 months to deactivate the old account. I find that difficult to believe - all they have to do is press a button to cancel it!


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2022)

Jules said:


> Call again and demand to speak to a supervisor.


All they do is give you over to another customer service person.


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2022)

And get the same vague answer.


----------



## Remy (Mar 13, 2022)

Do you have a Better Business Bureau in the area? That's outrageous.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought I did after speaking to a power company agent on the phone shortly after I moved.
> 
> I called them again and asked why my old account was still listed under my name on their Web site. They said it takes about 6 months to deactivate the old account. I find that difficult to believe - all they have to do is press a button to cancel it!


Yeah that sounds like hogwash to me.


----------



## Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

Since we've moved fairly often, going to the office where you can sit with a company rep & have your account pulled up that is how we cleared any residual unpaid electric use.  The time between sale & closing typically showing the home to perspective buyers & inspectors will incur use.  Once electric use up until the sale was paid then we got written documentation the account was closed.

Never had the problems Deb has.

Other issues where I want written confirmation I use email & save to a file until what I want to see happen does happen to my satisfaction. Then about 3 months later I'll delete that file.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 14, 2022)

Being billed for residual electricity sounds very shocking to me. This sounds like a good electricians joke to me. If the house is not properly grounded there could be residual electricity in the electrical wires jumping up and down in voltage. Being billed for residual electricity is very shocking. This is how ghost stories start. The lights in the house go from being very bright to very dim and sometime the light bulbs burning out.  Sometimes you can feel or see areas of glowing energy around or in the house. If it were me, I might call the power company and tell them to send in their team of ghost hunters to find out where the problem is.


----------



## Lee (Mar 14, 2022)

Deb, is the house occupied at the moment or sitting vacant? If vacant could there be someone living there that should not be there?


----------



## Knight (Mar 14, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Being billed for residual electricity sounds very shocking to me. This sounds like a good electricians joke to me. If the house is not properly grounded there could be residual electricity in the electrical wires jumping up and down in voltage. Being billed for residual electricity is very shocking. This is how ghost stories start. The lights in the house go from being very bright to very dim and sometime the light bulbs burning out.  Sometimes you can feel or see areas of glowing energy around or in the house. If it were me, I might call the power company and tell them to send in their team of ghost hunters to find out where the problem is.


Then there is residual use as in a person has moved out before sale is complete as Deb did.  People leave lights  on as a deterrent for burglaries,  for home inspection by licensed home inspectors, and people interested in buying to see how lighting in various rooms suit their needs. 
Nothing better than knowing  licensed home inspectors can sign off  that the wiring isn't jumping up & down & that ghosts are  not hiding in the dark.


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2022)

Lee said:


> Deb, is the house occupied at the moment or sitting vacant? If vacant could there be someone living there that should not be there?


I sold it in January. I assume the new owner is there. When I drive by, there are two trucks in the driveway.


----------



## old medic (Mar 14, 2022)

We spent a year going back and forth with the gas company about the lease for our buried tank at our old house.


----------



## Jules (Mar 14, 2022)

Call and speak to an agent today, ask for their name. Then ask for a supervisor and ask for their name.  Do this whenever you deal with any  utility company.  It’s amazing hold attentive they are when a complaint can be traced back to them.  

When you get your ’explanation’ today, put your complaint in writing.  You don’t own this house, you shouldn’t be paying for two months of electrical use.  

Thinking about this some more, you might have had a few days of leftover residual from the your last payment to the move out date, not two months and your name should be off the account.


----------

